# he is here!!!not a positive birth story



## TTC86JMS

Hi ladies,my baby boy is here!weighing 2.9kg.
I'm still in hospital.ill update soon.but be warned,its not going to be a gud birth story.I think I'm gonna have nightmares tonight.
I'm so glad its over.


----------



## happygal

Congratulations on your little boy being born. Im sorry you didn't have a good labour x


----------



## NewAtThis13

Congrats on your little boy being here!!!


----------



## Blizzard

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Emzy1

sorry to hear labor wasn't too good but at least he is here congratulations :)


----------



## kate1984

Congratulations. I hope you don't have nightmares and sorry you didn't have a good experience


----------



## AimeeM

Congrats!! Sorry you had such a hard time xx


----------



## MommyMoore503

Well at the very least you have your beautiful, perfect reward. J know we all spend months picturing an easy (and painful) delivery. I'm sorry yours wasnt good. Congrats though!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on his arrival sorry it didnt turn out as well as you had hoped


----------



## robinator

Congratulations!!


----------



## heaven

Congrats! You'll soon forget the pain and you'll be TTC before you know it.


----------



## mum2b2009

congrats


----------



## 3boys

congrats


----------



## queenlavera

Congrats!!


----------



## MaybBaby

congrats hun, :hugs: at least hes here now safe and sound :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginaerhol

Congrats x


----------



## snow fairy

congrats xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Congrats to you both, as for the birth story im worried to read it now!

Hope you feel better soon

xxxx*


----------



## sailorgirl1

What happened?? Did you have nightmares?! Congrats on the baby boy xxxx


----------



## jess181989

Congrats on the baby boy, sorry it didn't happen the way you wanted. I'll keep my eyes peeled for that birth story. xx


----------



## mspotter

Congratulations!!!
But really sorry you had a bad time of it :0(
xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

I'm a little worried about reading your story now, but I hope you are doing ok and recovering x


----------



## nicb26

Congratulations on the birth of your son & sorry u had a bad labour :hugs:


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats :)


----------



## MariskaG

Congrats. Sorry it wasn't a pleasant experience.


----------



## mummykcc

Congratulations on your baby, sorry to hear you didn't have a good birthing experience though. xx


----------



## toria_vin

Congrats! :) x x


----------

